# 96372 multiple injections



## ediepierre (Mar 10, 2014)

If I need to bill 6 separate injections, how do I code that?


----------



## k.harrington (Mar 10, 2014)

From our office experiences, you can only bill 1 unit per day that will be paid by the insurance company. You can use as much of whatever drug code you plan to bill with it, but Medicare and I assume just about all other payers will not pay more than 1 unit of the injection itself


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 10, 2014)

We have been paid up to 3 injections per day, so it may be carrier preference.  Any more than that we have to submit our documentation, but we eventually get paid.  Medicare would need to be faxed the note, I am not aware that we have billed for a MCR beneficiary yet.

It should reported on a single line with your number of units as 6.  Do not use modifier 59 on separate lines as it does not compute as a separate site with computers.  Logically it should, but carriers prefer it in total units.  Other clinics may have different experiences and disagree.


----------



## ediepierre (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for your help. Not worth the doctor giving the shots  When you submit documentation how do you do that to Medicare?  Do you just fax the documentation or put it in the notes on the claim itself?  Thanks again.


----------

